

SublimeText2 plugin - See added, edited or deleted lines since last Git commit - BaltoRouberol
https://github.com/jisaacks/GitGutter

======
oboizt
This is pretty awesome. It will make it so much easier to prepare for code
reviews and be able to tell someone about how much time it will take to do
one.

~~~
BaltoRouberol
Yes, this plugin is pretty awesome :) Also note that this is _not_ a work of
mine, so any remark, bug report, etc should be filed on Github.

------
jisaacks
I am the author, I am glad you guys like it as much as I do. I came here to
submit it, but Balto beat me to the punch! :)

